# El Gadget que convierte cualquier ventana en un tomacorriente



## Chico3001 (May 1, 2013)

Ya no sufriremos buscando un tomacorriente en esos lugares imposibles, como escuelas, aeropuertos u oficinas, con este nuevo gadget solo debemos buscar una ventana a la que le de el sol, pegarlo y enchufar nuestro equipo, puede proveer hasta 10 horas de energia

http://www.yankodesign.com/2013/04/26/plug-it-on-the-window/


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2013)

No me convencista  !


----------



## juliangpo (May 1, 2013)

enchufale un aire acondicionado


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 1, 2013)

juliangpo dijo:


> enchufale un aire acondicionado



jajajajaja es que es una imitacion de tomacorriente que se puede pegar a la ventana y si le erro al tiro esos tienen una celula solar y una bateria recargable...
Pero solo proveen unos cuantos volts nada mas peeeeero seguramente tiene un inversor integrado que eleva el voltaje a niveles necesarios pero de potencia reducida...
Osea unos cuantos wats solamente...


----------



## elgriego (May 1, 2013)

Que No se puede sacar potencia de la nada

Entonces no me lo compro nada


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 1, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Que No se puede sacar potencia de la nada
> 
> Entonces no me lo compro nada



Elemental mi querido elgriego watson...

Quiero que imagines esto...
Que comportamiento tendria un aparato que consume 5v a 500mA y 50 hz...
Suministrandole la misma tension y la misma intensidad pero a 15 khz...

Sabes cual seria su comportamiento?...


----------



## boximil1 (May 1, 2013)

_no he podido ver la potencia de ese aparato pero si mire otros productos en su pagina web  y es una empresa seria, fabrica varias cosas  y con buena terminacion.
es una empresa de tecnologia, no es que solo haga eso ._


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2013)

Por eso lo decía , posiblemente sirva para cargar (a duras penas) un celular , pero es bonito  !


----------

